# Mia



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia is at the groomers right now! Im am really nervous but excited too! She is getting a new haircut! I told her groomer to do about an inch all the way around, but leave her face, topknot and tail the same (just a little trim)....The groomer was REALLY sad and asked me about 10 times if I was sure its what I wanted to do because she looks so pretty with her long hair. But I think Mia will be a lot happier with a short haircut! Its getting warm here and her allergies are making her scratch which then causes matts (my little monster hates the brush!)...AND she will be all alone with her daddy for the next 10 days! So for everyones sake, its time for a short haircut! I figure if I or she doesnt like it I can always grow it back out!

ugh, this waiting thing is horrible!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Krstyal I'm sure Mia will be just beautiful when she comes home! That's nice that the groomer was sad, that way you know she's going to listen to what you requested!!! 

I can't wait to see little Mia pics with her new haircut! 

How long until she's ready?!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-I just know she's going to look adorable Krystal :wub: :wub: I'll be patiently waiting for pics


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I can't wait to see pics of lil Miss Mia in her new short do!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

NOOOOO ( there I've got that off my chest  ) . NOT THE SCISSORS :smpullhair: Sarah


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> How long until she's ready?!![/B]


I wont be off work until about 5:00! So I will post pics as soon as I have her home!



> NOOOOO ( there I've got that off my chest  ) . NOT THE SCISSORS :smpullhair: Sarah[/B]


I knew you would be dissapointed!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sure she'll still be as beautiful as ever! I can't wait to see pictures. Zoey and I have been discussing a shorter puppy cut recently.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Mia will be gorgeous :wub: I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh i can't wait to see how she looks! i think you are DEFINITELY making the right decision, esp since her daddy will be taking care of her for the next ten days. '

Please post pics when you pick her up!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok-where are the pictures


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was looking for pictures too!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

We're all waiting oh so patiently


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

She will look great! An inch off is nothing, and she will probably look more evened out. I took Clifford in and thats what he had taken off, and he looked more polished.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Is she back yet????


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> She will look great! An inch off is nothing, and she will probably look more evened out. I took Clifford in and thats what he had taken off, and he looked more polished.[/B]


I think she meant an inch all over for the length.. not an inch off the ends...  

I think :huh:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Yep Mandy! She was cut to about 1 inch all around! Its not as short as I thought it would be! But I LOVE IT!!! And I think my little munchkin does too! She is so much smaller!! Its amazing how big hair makes these little ones look!

Ok, this one was taken last night before we picked up her daddy at the airport. She had her leg warmers on! *please excuse my stuff in the background!*









And her new haircut! OH, we are growing her bangs back out and the hair in the corner of her eyes! So you can barely see her actual eyeballs in some! Sorry!


























And I thought this one was too cute to pass up!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

My bf said you cant really see her haircut in the other pics  
Here is one that shows her body. Its not the cutest pic ever, but you can see the body!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> My bf said you cant really see her haircut in the other pics
> Here is one that shows her body. Its not the cutest pic ever, but you can see the body!
> 
> 
> ...


She looks adorable - that's about how short Max goes on the body too - so much easier.
She's such a pretty girl :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I thinks she looks adorable! That's a great cut. I wish I had your groomer.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She looks adorable :wub: I love the haircut and I bet she's enjoying it too!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

She looks absolutely adorable Krystal! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She is a doll Krystal!!! I am thinking of *****Close your ears Sarah***** cutting my Mia down too she gets so many knots!!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your sweet comments! I hope the pics were worth the wait!

I know what you mean Maggie, it was a very hard decision for me to make, but I think I made the best choice. Mia looks so much happier! She has more of the cottony type coat so it matts really easy! It drives me insane!! I told the groomer to trim the face a little, but I think next time Im going to cut it a little shorter! It kinda looks out of proportion to her body! But my baby girl looks adorable anyway!!

Thanks again!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mia is just toooo cute! Love her new summer do.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mia looks great. And I think you'll enjoy the ease of keeping up with grooming!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Mia looks sooooo cute with her new haircut! :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Very cute :aktion033: . She looks adorable.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Mia's haircut looks fantastic!!! :wub: Mia is such a doll!!! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Krystal - Mika looks adorable. :wub: :wub: I was so sad when I decided to cut down Lacie (about 1 1/2 years ago) but she was sooooooooooo happy and loves her short cut, so now both girls are kept cut down.

Mia is adorable as always!!! :wub: :wub: 

And, before I forget -- please have fun on your trip!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow! How did I miss out on this thread??? I LOVE her new do! And she looks soooo happy. When it comes down to it, it really is about what makes them feel the best and be the happiest, right? She is such a pretty girl and looks great either long or short.


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, Krystal, Mia looks just adorable. She's one of those girls who can wear long, 
or short hair and look just beautiful. Thanks for sharing all the pictures with us.
She is soooooooooooooo pretty.

Sherry


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

She looks adorable!!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

She looks great :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks again everyone! 

I agree Crystal, it's what makes THEM happy! And she is REALLY happy right now! I can see it in her eyes!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Mia looks SO pretty :wub: :wub:

The pics were definitely worth the wait! 
I really just love her! :wub:


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

Mia is so adorable, she looks beautiful. I love the haircut. :wub:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

She looks cute as a button!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> My bf said you cant really see her haircut in the other pics
> Here is one that shows her body. Its not the cutest pic ever, but you can see the body!
> 
> 
> ...


She looks GREAT! I think you did the right thing. Her hair looks wonderful! 

Cyndi


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww she looks great! I love it! :biggrin: Soooo cute! :wub:


----------

